# اسهل دارات التحكم لل cnc



## ksaid (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الدارة الكاملة 



هذه الدارات تعتمد على
l 298


















اما لمن لم يجدl298
هنا بواسطة البوابات المنطقية












شكرا


----------



## البطل سوبرمان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود والى الامام


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## osame (5 سبتمبر 2009)

خدمتنی کتیر بس یا ریت تخدمنااکتر یا اغلی انسان


----------



## اسعد العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع جداااا ممتع اتمنى ان اعمل بهذا المجال عندي معلومات لكن ينقصني البرمجة


----------



## seralkhatem (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورا والي التقدم داما للامام




السوداني


----------



## seralkhatem (21 سبتمبر 2009)

للامام دايما نحن نتوق للمذيد دايما منكم


السوداني


----------



## روز رايس (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## osame (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*شکرا*

شکرا جزیلا
بس لو عملنا دائر ارجو ان توضح کیف نعرف
الدائر لکومبیوتر،لان ای هاردویر تضیفها الی 
کمبیوتر ،یلزم برنامج تعریف هی اهم شی
حتی نستفید یا غالی شکرا علی تعبک الله‌
یطول عمرک.


----------



## ksaid (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اشكرك على الاهتمام يا اخي هذه الدارات تعمل مباشر من غير اي تعريف لانها تعمل على منفذ الطابعة فيكفيك تحديد في اعدادات المخارج للبرنامج الرقم الصحيح للمخرج stepوdirection
و تعمل مع عدة برامج اهمها mach3وkcam


----------



## iamhero (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ب النسبة للدارة الأولى
ممكن سؤال شو اسم البرنامج يلي يمكن اتحكم فيه ب هي الدارات و كيف لازم أخذ قيم المحركات و الأبعاد و هل يمكن تححديدها من البرنامج
و كيف بدي أخبر البرنامج ب نوع الدارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ألف شكر على مجهود جمع هذه الدارات


----------



## ksaid (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
احسن برنامج هو mach3 اوkcam
*الأبعاد يمكن تححديدها من البرنامج*
احسن و اقرب طريقة كما كتب الاخ ابو سليم
*-اولا تفتح البرنامج
2-تركب العده او قلم رصاص 

3-تثبت ورقة او اي شي يمكن الضبط عليه

4-ثم الذهاب الى sitting alt6
5-ثم set steps per unit




6-ثم نختار المحور المراد ظبطه



7-الان راح نروح للماكينة ونلامس بقلم الرصاص ورقة العمل وذلك لظبط محور اكس
8-نقوم بادخال رقم معين مثلا 10 وتعني 10 ملم




9-ثم ننتظر حتى يتحرك المحور اكس بمقدار معين قد يكون اقل او اكثر من 10 ملم 

10-نقوم بقياس الخط الناتج من الحركة مثلا 9.2 ملم 

11تقوم بادخال القيمة الناتجه (9.2) في النافذة التي ستظهر 


12-يقوم البرنامج بظبط المحور اوتوماتيكيا*

البرنامج لا يهمه نوع الدارة بل يهمه stepوdirection
تكون متوافقة لكل محرك في اعدادات المخرج ورقمها في الدارة في هذا الفيديو ستجد كل الاعدادات و ستفهم 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvXkL3YB6VU


----------



## abo mhamad (1 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يداك أخي على هذه الدوائر


----------



## emad jaber (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------

